# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Rush Limbaugh calls for "Massive Bombing Campaign" against Iran

## Dunedain

Here is the guy that is supposed to represent anti-communists like myself.  Apparently, Israel is in trouble somehow and we need to start mass murdering Arabs to help them (and somehow that will benefit us).  

http://videos.mediaite.com/video/Rus...ls-For-Massive

----------


## Artie Fufkin

Its actually Persians this time.  We're trying different groups to kill and seeing how it helps us.

----------


## UK4Paul

I wonder how people would feel if a Chinese radio host started talking about a "Massive Bombing Campaign" against the USA.

----------


## cheapseats

l
l
*RUSH LIMBAUGH & ILK SHOULD BETAKE SELVES TO MIDDLE EAST
SOFT, FAT WARHAWKS SERVE AS DOUBLE-WIDE HUMAN SHIELDS*
l
l

----------


## Matt Collins

YouTube - 9/28/09 Judge Napolitano on Iran War Rhetoric

----------


## RM918

Let's see Rush join the service and do it himself.

----------


## lester1/2jr

it's weird, every few months there is like 2 minutes of lets kill iran then it goes away

it's like a zombie remembering it's former life

----------


## invisible

> Its actually Persians this time.  We're trying different groups to kill and seeing how it helps us.


Artie!  I'm surprised you didn't introduce yourself with your first post: "Artie Fufkin, Polymer Records"

Also surprised you don't have your classic line in your signature: "Here, kick my ass.  I'm not asking, I'm telling you.  Kick my ass."

----------


## klamath

In defence of Rush.

"The USA is a signatory of the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty and the U.S. Constitution mandates the government to honour international treaties and enforce armistice where required. Remember, Part V of the Treaty of Versailles placed restrictions on the German Army, Navy and Air Force. The Allies' failure to enforce these restrictions lead to another World War, one much worse that saw more than one hundred million dead. Treaties are made for good reason and ought to be kept for even better reason."

----------


## Dunedain

> In defence of Rush.
> 
> "The USA is a signatory of the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty and the U.S. Constitution mandates the government to honour international treaties and enforce armistice where required. Remember, Part V of the Treaty of Versailles placed restrictions on the German Army, Navy and Air Force. The Allies' failure to enforce these restrictions lead to another World War, one much worse that saw more than one hundred million dead. Treaties are made for good reason and ought to be kept for even better reason."


So why no call for a massive bombing campaign of Israel?  They have WMD and are invading and threatening to invade all the countries around them (including Iran).  They are genociding their minority Arab population on racial grounds and putting them into concentration camps and experimenting on them with their latest weapons.  Sounds like another nazi Germany...but no call to invade Israel and string up the leaders with nooses.  

Could someone kindly ask Rush why he is shilling for another war to protect this regime??

----------


## Old Ducker

> In defence of Rush.
> 
> "The USA is a signatory of the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty and the U.S. Constitution mandates the government to honour international treaties and enforce armistice where required. Remember, Part V of the Treaty of Versailles placed restrictions on the German Army, Navy and Air Force. The Allies' failure to enforce these restrictions lead to another World War, one much worse that saw more than one hundred million dead. Treaties are made for good reason and ought to be kept for even better reason."


Iran is a signatory to the NPT, Israel is not.  There has never been an inspection of Israel's nuclear arsenal, meaning that if they chose, they could engage in nuclear terror without anyone knowing the source.  Personally I wouldn't put it past Mossad to unleash such an occurance against the US...shortly after Ron Paul is elected President.  What better way to destroy the R3volution and the transformation of the US into a peaceful constitutional republic and preserve the neo-con agenda than to turn President Paul into a war president?

Im sure they'd find a way to blame the Iranians.

----------


## fj45lvr

rush is just another "Israel FIRSTER"......

what an idiot

----------


## fj45lvr

> Iran is a signatory to the NPT, Israel is not. There has never been an inspection of Israel's nuclear arsenal, meaning that if they chose, they could engage in nuclear terror without anyone knowing the source. Personally I wouldn't put it past Mossad to unleash such an occurance against the US...shortly after Ron Paul is elected President. What better way to destroy the R3volution and the transformation of the US into a peaceful constitutional republic and preserve the neo-con agenda than to turn President Paul into a war president?
> 
> Im sure they'd find a way to blame the Iranians.


Not ONLY nuclear weapons.......

uninspected Chemical and Biological weapons too.....and yet they cry like babies against arab states choosing their own as they have.

----------


## klamath

> Iran is a signatory to the NPT, Israel is not.  There has never been an inspection of Israel's nuclear arsenal, meaning that if they chose, they could engage in nuclear terror without anyone knowing the source.  Personally I wouldn't put it past Mossad to unleash such an occurance against the US...shortly after Ron Paul is elected President.  What better way to destroy the R3volution and the transformation of the US into a peaceful constitutional republic and preserve the neo-con agenda than to turn President Paul into a war president?
> 
> Im sure they'd find a way to blame the Iranians.


So since Iran is a signatory of NPT and is breaking it we have just cause to go to war to stop them?
On the other hand  Israel never agreed to the treaty we have no just cause to go to war with them?

----------


## Dunedain

> So since Iran is a signatory of NPT and are breaking it we have just cause to go to war to stop them?
> On the other hand  Israel never agreed to the treaty we have no just cause to go to war with them?


Iran has every right to nuclear energy under the treaties they have signed.  Israel has no right to nuclear energy because they haven't signed the treaty.

Yet Iran is who needs to be bombed.

----------


## Dunedain

Why is it when a neo-con calls for the death of thousands of innocent people no one suggests he broke any laws, but when someone calls for the death of a traitor president they are arrested by the FBI?

----------


## sofia

> In defence of Rush.
> 
> "The USA is a signatory of the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty and the U.S. Constitution mandates the government to honour international treaties and enforce armistice where required. *Remember, Part V of the Treaty of Versailles placed restrictions on the German Army, Navy and Air Force. The Allies' failure to enforce these restrictions lead to another World War,* one much worse that saw more than one hundred million dead. Treaties are made for good reason and ought to be kept for even better reason."


Wrong.

Treaties are contracts...and any contract made under duress is null and void. The German were tricked into disarming under the pretext of Wilson offering "peace without victors"...and then Germany was gang raped by UK, US, France, and Zionist bankers at Versailles.

Germany was 100% correct in breaking treaty.

Secondly, Iran is not pursuing nukes...just nuke energy...and even it they did build nukes...so what?...No one says anything about Israels nukes!

----------


## klamath

> Iran has every right to nuclear energy under the treaties they have signed.  Israel has no right to nuclear energy because they haven't signed the treaty.
> 
> Yet Iran is who needs to be bombed.


Huh? Because a soveign country hasn't signed a treaty they have not right to explore and use nuclear technology?

----------


## fj45lvr

> Huh? Because a soveign country hasn't signed a treaty they have not right to explore and use nuclear technology?


exactly.....but they don't have a "right" to complain and support sanctions against another country doing the same (hypocritical)

----------


## nbruno322

> So since Iran is a signatory of NPT and is breaking it we have just cause to go to war to stop them?
> On the other hand  Israel never agreed to the treaty we have no just cause to go to war with them?



I am no fan of Iran, but they are not breaking the NPT and are in fact, despite the noise in the media, operating within it.  

Scott Ritter, a former USMC Officer and UN weapons inspector has done a great job covering this.  Check out this and other material from him if you seek the truth. 

LiveLeak.com - Former USMC Intel Officer Scott Ritter Discusses Iranian Nuclear Program

"A passionate attachment of one nation for another produces a variety of evils. Sympathy for the favorite nation, facilitating the illusion of an imaginary common interest in cases where no real common interest exists, and infusing into one the enmities of the other, betrays the former into a participation in the quarrels and wars of the latter without adequate inducement or justification." 

~ GEORGE WASHINGTON.... FAREWELL ADDRESS

----------


## klamath

Actually I believe both Israel and Iran have the right to build nuclear weapons. There are no teeth in the NPT to authorize war against a nation for breaking the treaty.

This statement is a direct quote of one of our forum members defending Schiff's statement on Iran.

[*I]"The USA is a signatory of the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty and the U.S. Constitution mandates the government to honour international treaties and enforce armistice where required. Remember, Part V of the Treaty of Versailles placed restrictions on the German Army, Navy and Air Force. The Allies' failure to enforce these restrictions lead to another World War, one much worse that saw more than one hundred million dead. Treaties are made for good reason and ought to be kept for even better reason."[/I]*

If it is good enought to defend Schiff it should be good enough to defend Rush otherwise it is complete hyprocracy around here.

These threads were running on the front page of the forums at the same time. Schiff for the most part getting a pass while Rush was getting slammed for saying the same thing.

----------


## AuH20

Rush Limbaugh is a propaganda mercenary. Plain and simple. At one time, he really was pure, when he was starting off, but he's addicted to money.

----------


## Met Income

The NPT is collectivist garbage.  If we can develop nukes, so can another nation.  Morals are universal.

----------


## Dunedain

> The NPT is collectivist garbage.  If we can develop nukes, so can another nation.  Morals are universal.


I believe that countries have the right to any technology they can create.  Force should only be used when defense.  I can't shoot my neighbor in the head simply because he is trying to buy a gun.

----------


## krazy kaju

> So why no call for a massive bombing campaign of Israel?  They have WMD


Nobody actually knows whether or not Israel has nuclear weapons. Also, Israel isn't threatening to nuke a neighboring country in an aggressive war.




> and are invading and threatening to invade all the countries around them (including Iran).


They're all the countries around them? Israel has troops in all of the Middle East (by your definition of "neighboring")? Don't be a fool.

Israel threatens to invade countries that wage war against Israel first. That's called defense. It's not a hard concept to grasp.




> They are genociding their minority Arab population on racial grounds and putting them into concentration camps and experimenting on them with their latest weapons.


Put up or shut up, conspiracy boy.

----------


## krazy kaju

> I believe that countries have the right to any technology they can create.  Force should only be used when defense.  I can't shoot my neighbor in the head simply because he is trying to buy a gun.


What if your neighbor is threatening you and trying to acquire a howitzer which would easily demolish you, your family, and your house in one fell swoop?

----------


## revolutionisnow

> What if your neighbor is threatening you and trying to acquire a howitzer which would easily demolish you, your family, and your house in one fell swoop?


So should we stop Israel from acquiring bulldozers also?

----------


## anaconda

Rush is such a yes man for the GOP military/industrial complex.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Rush Limbaugh is a giant douche.

----------

